# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Facebook PSP

## heumy

Hi, I have a PSP, and I want to go on Facebook on it, but even though I have a 2GB memory card, it still says that there is not enough memory. Do I need to buy a bigger memory card, or can I do something about it? I'd like to know. Thanks.

----------


## Diggadog

What does the error say exactly, word for word?
Can you visit any other sites or is it just Facebook that you can't access?

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Nope. Nothing you can do about it. You can increase the cache size, but that only goes up to 2MB.

Why the fuck would Sony limit their browser like that?

Your best bet would be to get a homebrew browser. I'm don't know that it'll be any better or that there are any, though. For all you know, there might be a program just for facebook. I know there's one for youtube. I've never looked into it. I just hop on my computer when I want to go on the internet.

----------


## heumy

Well, it's all irrelevant now, because I broke my PSP, and it's permanently stuck in recovery mode.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Pandora Battery + Magic Memory stick.

----------


## heumy

will that fix my psp so it works normally?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Sort of. There is a universal unbricker, but this is all illegal. Post this on a PSP site. Also, when it's fixed, there is a mobile facebook.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

> Sort of. There is a universal unbricker, but this is all illegal. Post this on a PSP site. Also, when it's fixed, there is a mobile facebook.



Yes. The Feds are closing in on Dark_Alex as we speak.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

He's spanish I think. They can't get him in another country. Too bad too many people are doing this illegally though. Homebrew should be allowed though. It's not like if I have homebrew I'm never EVER going to buy MoH Heroes 3. I don't have any, but it should be legal. Not too many people can do it, so they won't be losing anymore business if they do.

----------

